# Where can I buy this? Or something like it?



## JULIA (Oct 26, 2009)

I am so in love with the skirt on the right. Where can I find it?! Or something like it (a similar skirt would still have to have buttons on it!).

Thanks!


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 26, 2009)

I saw something slightly similiar, however, it has suspenders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Amazon.com: CAREER WOMAN HIGH WAIST SEXY SUSPENDERS PENCIL SKIRT: Clothing


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 26, 2009)

Jacob always has stuff like that or if you're looking for something cheaper, urban behaviour has skirts like that too. Buttons are really easy to sew on if you don't end up finding something a lot like that.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 5, 2009)

This is the closest one I've found, although it isn't satin.

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...09484&Page=all


----------

